# Fischer pump motor won't shut off



## mikem503 (Jan 19, 2012)

I am afraid I will burn out my motor. Even when the power switch on the controller is off it still runs. I changed the solenoid and it did not help. Thought it was the solenoid because if I tapped the solenoid it would work. Turn truck on again and the pump motor stays on again.
Any thoughts?


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Something is shorted. I had this happen I us to run a 30 inch long whip under my floormat until it got corroded I suppose a controler could do this try unplugging it if it continues to run look at the wiring


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Remove the pos cable at the pump, set aside.
Test light the pins at the solenoid. 
One is gnd....blk/og
Not sure of the other but it should not be hot without you pressing the controller.
If it is, you.probably have a short somewhere in the system


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

It has to be a bad rely or solenoid. Either or are not cutting the power to the motor causing it to constantly run.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Did you read the above post you have a short I dout the selenoid is your problem


----------



## mikem503 (Jan 19, 2012)

I will check for a short .

In searching on here I found a few of the same issues. B & B says not all solenoids are the same. I had this one on the truck when I got it
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-RELAY-S...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f200f52cf&vxp=mtr

How does that differ from the one Fisher recommends?
http://www.gaithersburgequipment.com/5794K-1-OEM-Fisher-Solenoid-p/1195.htm

Would it still be a short if when I tap on the solenoid it works fine for a few mins?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Would it still be a short if when I tap on the solenoid it works fine for a few mins?

No it wouldn't. Need to test light it like I said

The solenoids are close. Some are more h.d. then others.


----------



## mikem503 (Jan 19, 2012)

The solenoid has 4 pins, which two am I testing? Top 2?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

dieselss;1938279 said:


> Remove the pos cable at the pump, set aside.
> Test light the pins at the solenoid.
> One is gnd....blk/og
> Not sure of the other but it should not be hot without you pressing the controller.
> If it is, you.probably have a short somewhere in the system


Already answered


----------



## mikem503 (Jan 19, 2012)

you said "One is gnd....blk/og
Not sure of the other"

Hate to be a pain but that really only references two pins.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The 2 SMALL PINS. 
How do you think it works?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

This is close to what you have.


----------



## mikem503 (Jan 19, 2012)

dieselss;1938453 said:


> The 2 SMALL PINS.
> How do you think it works?


Hey way to be helpful!
If i knew how it worked I would not be asking for your help!


----------



## mikem503 (Jan 19, 2012)

Apparently no short.
Buying another new solenoid!


----------

